# Dr. Bronner's scents, uses & sizes.



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

What's your favorite Bronner's "flavor"? I tried a 32 oz peppermint and like it. We use it for body wash, general cleaning in a spray bottle, as a stain/grease remover, and to hand wash diaper covers.

What else do you use it for, and what is your favorite scent? I want to buy a gallon size for the cost savings, but for that much soap, I am really hoping to love the scent for many uses.

What size do you buy? Gallons? If you have multiple scents, do you have 3 or 4 gallons in your cleaning cabinet?









(Also, do you find the oils irritating on your skin? I am breakout prone, and was wondering about the oils, thinking maybe tea tree would be helpful, but not sure about the others doing harm or what.)


----------



## wholewheatchick (Mar 1, 2009)

DH's favorite scent is almond. I like peppermint for body washing; it feels so refreshing! I buy orange to fill the hand soap dispensers around the house, and I just got rose the other day to use as dish soap.

I think I find almond to be the most all-purpose one. I like to use that in my cleaning solutions, because I find the mint has an overpowering smell. Plus the almond blends better with my balsam essential oil, which is what I like to use for cleaning, too. But if you like a citrusy smell, I bet the orange soap with orange oil for cleaning would be amazing!

I've never had a problem with breakouts from the Dr. Bronner's. I actually prefer it to other soaps because I feel like it washes really clean, and doesn't leave any residue.


----------



## fruitfulmomma (Jun 8, 2002)

We use only the tea tree/hemp (orange label) and like it. I have really sensitive skin and it doesn't bother me.


----------



## earth-mama (Oct 3, 2009)

I like the Eucalyptus and the lavender. Right now I just have the eucalyptus and use it in soap dispensers, in the kitchen and for all purpose cleaning.

Partner to







(7 years) Mother to Lily







(17 months) 2














and 1


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

i love 'em all. i've been using the baby (unscented) lots lately, and noticed that for some reason, it feels different on my skin than the others, though i compared to the peppermint and the only difference is the mint. I like the mint for cleaning, but like tea tree for that purpose too. I guess I don't use any of them consistently, I like a change now & then.









I'd buy the unscented in a big lot- you can always just add oils yourself. Plus you could blend or do lemon, etc.


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I just got my first bottle of Dr. Bronners after reading a lot about it. I chose the citrus one since I tend to like those scents a lot. So far I've dilluted it (about 1:4) in a foaming soap dispenser (leftover from another soap) and it's doing well! I've heard good things about the peppermint scent too, though I'll probably get a smaller bottle of that because I quite like the citrus. I haven't had any issues with irritation but my skin is not particularly sensitive.

How do you use it for dish soap? Full strength or dilluted? And does it work well?


----------



## Beauchamp (Jan 12, 2009)

So...it seems a good thing to have a few scents on hand. Are you all buying in gallons? It is so much cheaper that way.

Has anyone used Bronner's for LAUNDRY? I hear raves about Rockin Green, Charlie's and Country Save...but what about Bronner's? It works great to get out individual stains, and for handwashing. Diapers? I am kind of scared to put in in my washer. Once I put it in the jetted bathtub and it lathered a LOT and left this weird residue.

I think a eucalyptus bath sounds awesome. Lavender, too. Tea tree for body wash. Peppermint for bug repellent and cleaning. See..FOUR gallons?


----------



## Llyra (Jan 16, 2005)

We use the baby mild diluted in the bath. We use the citrus scent, also diluted, as hand soap. We also have Dr. Bronners bar soap in the shower-- I like the lemon the best, but right now I have lavender because it's what was available when I last bought it. I've never used it in the laundry-- doesn't it make a LOT of suds?


----------



## spiderdust (Oct 3, 2005)

Peppermint is the standard kind we get, but I'm rather partial to the almond scent. I'm also curious about the orange and rose scents (do they make the lemon scent in liquid? I've only seen it in bar form). We also have a smaller bottle of the eucalyptus scent that we use for camping (the scent works as a mild bug repellant).

I usually refill empty jars with it in the bulk section of the store where we buy it.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

I buy unscented I then add EOs to it. I like using different scents


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I love, love, love the hemp almond and keep a bottle of it in the kitchen for handwashing there as well as the downstairs bathroom. It's about the only scented product I can handle - b/c it's not synthetic and it's not too strong.

We also have peppermint for the upstairs bathrooms, and baby mild for the showers.

Mainly it gets used for washing hands/bodies, but I do add some to a spray bottle to use as a gentle cleaner for like the counters/kitchen table, along with some vinegar.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

Drummer's Wife, I tried adding some to our diluted vinegar spray bottle and it got all clumpy & gross!! How did you get it to blend it??

We use peppermint just because that's what they sell at the store (no other options) though next time around I may check the prices for a gallon... seems like the gallon would last forever so I can't imagine having several gallons at once!

We use it in foaming soap dispensers (doesn't always foam well though, not sure if I diluted it too much or if the dispenser just isn't holding up)... We also use it for dish soap, just diluted a lot since I can't figure out a better way that would avoid wasting it.

How do you use it for bug repellent?


----------

